# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Педприкорм

## Nikkoia

Собственно вот эта тема. Давайте здесь обсуждать как, когда, с какими трудностями пришлось столкнуться и т.д. 
Начну с нас. 
малышу 7 мес, с 4 мес регулярно брала с собой за стол, но до сих пор нет (мне так кажется) пищевого интереса , еду не выпрашивает. если даю, кушает. Прочитала много лит - ры по этому вопросу, но...  Тянется к тарелке, ложке, но понять не могу, то ли ему ложка, то ли еда нужна. Даю куски на пол - мусолит. А чаще сидит на руках, смотрит по сторонам. Стоит мне волноваться или ждать пищевого интереса? а может быть как -то его про стимулировать можно

----------


## Jazz

Nikkoia, нашему мелкому 8,5 месяцев, поэтому я себя не считаю еще опытным специалистом по педприкорму. Но выскажусь. 
У нас мелкий за столом, наверно, с рождения.  Когда стал сидеть, сажала его в качельки рядом со столом. Месяцев в шесть начал тянуться к столу, но, как оказалось, не за едой, а за ложками-тарелками. Хотя сушки, яблоки-груши мусолит по полу месяцев с четырех.
Сейчас такая же картинка, как и у вас, точь-в-точь.  Сначала тоже сомневалась в присутствии пищевого интереса. Но вот недавно ходила по дому, ела грушу. Мелкий увидел, пополз ко мне, встал, держась за мои ноги, и тянется. Я что-то не поняла сначала, чего он хочет, продолжаю есть, а он давай хныкать. Тут я сообразила, отрезала ему, мелкий успокоился сразу.
В общем, сейчас мы все время кушаем вместе (обычно 3 раза в день ). Даю мелкому кусочки-ложечки, пока не начнет отворачиваться или махать ручками перед носом. Иногда даю в ручку, иногда сразу в рот. Когда тянется к тарелке сам или берет ложку - что бы он ими не делал - хвалю.

----------


## Nikkoia

Так вот везде написано, что самой не предлагать, пусть выпрашивает еду, я и жду когда начнет же просить. Хотя вот банан ела, так поняла, что он БАНАН именно просит. А как же остальное?

----------


## kazangi

поначалу не выпрашивают, поначалу интресуются, что это такое мама в рот кладет. А выпрашивать начинают, когда уже знают, ЧТО выпрашивать)) Ребенок полностью на груди, еще не знает, что бывает другая еда и ему надо показывать, что взрослые сисю не кушают, взрослые едят то, что в тарелке. И есть самим с таким видом, будто это лучшая еда на свете. А ребенку предлагать чуть - вот, видишь, это мамина еда, хочешь дам попробовать?  И эти "пробы" могут быть очень маленькими и очень редкими - это же только знакомство с новыми вкусами.

----------


## Nikkoia

У нас так и получается, я бывает ненавязчиво предлагаю  чего - нибудь, сынок кушает, да еще причмокивает, будто пытается распробовать) а иногда отворачивается, тогда уже не лезу к нему. 
С 8 мес уже энергетический прикорм должен быть 
ну, тогда будем продолжать пробовать

----------


## kazangi

ну не знаю, как насчет 8 мес... мы в 7,5 только начали прикармливаться... Все эти сроки - ориентир.

----------


## Stace

Читаю вас и завидую)) Так мечталось об этом, но погибло на корню. Дочь цвести начала сразу же на элементарную сушку, как только зубы прорезались. Ну а там и на молочное и на курицу. Все одно за другим потянулось. Пришлось сесть нам обеим на строжайшую диету и забыть на еду из маминой тарелки. Дочке скоро год, сейчас снова потихоньку прикармливаю из своей тарелки (сама на строгой диете уже не сижу - пользы не дало, а качество жизни ухудшало), ттт, уже получше организм пищу воспринимает. 
Так вот про 7 месяцев. Наша не просила довольно долго, хотя я почти всегда с нею на руках ела. В месяцев 9-10 процесс явственно пошел. На самом деле ребенок должен знать что просить)))) Ну а вообще сейчас схватить может что угодно из еды и в рот засунуть, но приходится отбирать или просто при ней "запретное" не есть.

----------


## котенок

у нас это как то легко получилось. Первое что ребенок взял у меня с тарелки было яблоко(ей было 5-6 месяцев), оно нам очень помогало(особено из холодильничка) при прорезывании зубов, потом затишье. Ближе к 7, хотя нет уже было 7, ей стало интересно что там едят, а ей недают. Следила за моими действиями, открывала ротик в надежде, что ей чего-нибудь тоже дадут. С этого момента стали уже предлагать все понемногу, что ели сами.

----------


## Nikkoia

Я просто начиталась, наверно, вот и жду, так сказать, по - научному  чтоб было) Вот сегодня банан опять просил, прям ручкой хватал и к себе в ротик тянул, а когда давала присасывался к нему. Это, наверно, он и есть - пищквой интерес ?! Если 7 мес нормально для нас, то тогда спокойно будем ждать.  
Котенок,  т.е. все же предлагали сами в начале? а дальше сама просила?

----------


## котенок

нет, непредлагала. С яблоком получилось случайно, сидела у меня на коленках, а на столе стояла тарелка с кусочками яблока. У нас тогда зубки резались и она все подряд  до чего дотянится ташила в рот, вот ей и попалось яблоко, ей понравилось. А именно едой она стала интересоваться после 7 месяцев, когда с зубками поспокойней стало

----------


## Домик в деревне

Nikkoia, добро пожаловать!
Постараюсь рассказать про наш опыт и мои размышления на тему, Возможно, что-то будет полезным.
У нас была нестандартная история начала прикорма, он был смешанным изначально, т.е. и педагогическим и педиатрическим одновременно. К 6ти месяцам у нас был недовес на фоне короткой уздечки, т.е. Дамир не насасывал нужное количество молока и в какой-то момент перестал вообще набирать вес. Пока мы этот вопрос решали, в почти 6 месяцев подрезали-таки эту уздечку и уже была необходимость думать не просто о прикорме, а о выкармливании ребенка, т.к. он был реально Голодный. Буквально накидывался на любую еду. Поэтому я варила или разводила ему каши, раз в день, иногда два, но не заменяя кормления, а просто добавляя. Он у меня ТАК хотел есть, что сметал всю порцию, запивая молоком до и после. В связи с подрезанной уздечкой он и высасывать стал больше и еды ему стало именно хватать и ситуация устаканилась где-то к 7, 8 месяцам. Тогда как-то стало понятно, что можно выдохнуть и не спасать ребенка, а нормально жить. Т.е. я всегда за все приемы пищи брала его с собой, а перекусываю я раз 5 в день, завтрак, обед, полдник, еще полдник и ужин. Еду ела сама малосоленую, в основном из пароварки, сушки, хлеб, яблоки, кефир с молочной кухни, творожок тоже. Тянул он ее сам всегда в рот. Были моменты, когда сажала с собой за стол, а он есть не хотел, тогда не кормила. Как с котятами, не хочет - пропускает кормление. В грудном молоке, конечно, никогда не отказывала. Тут важно интерес не загубить. Сейчас он может сам ложку и вилку в рот засовывать, руками может съесть очень много, вкусное и любимое так выхватывает. Т.е. с 6 до 7-8 месяцев у нас был смешанный прикорм, а потом чисто педагогический, т.е. из моей тарелки.
Сейчас я считаю, что ребенка вообще не надо стараться накормить, нужно давать маленькие кусочки (горошинки еды) для вкуса, потом он начинает, видя знакомое, лезть в тарелку к маме и выхватывать. Они так действительно делают. И выхватывают все больше со временем. Где-то к году Дамир начал кушать существенные порции. Сейчас ест сравнимо со взрослым. Может со мной поужинать, причем больше половины моей тарелки съест, а потом еще  и с папой навернет. Но это все когда он, конечно, хорошо набегается и проголодается. Если он устал или приболел, то есть не будет, согласится чисто на гв. Что я считаю спасением! А также защитной функцией организма. что он понимает сам, что ему сейчас не надо нагружаться перевариванием, а он поборется с бактериями чисто. 
Весь педприкорм направлен на то, чтобы сохранить мудрое естественное гармоничное отношение человека к еде, чтобы не переедать, а есть по потребностям. Мне бы так, я все время переедаю.

----------


## Nikkoia

Спасибо за рассказ! Да, вы молодцы с сыночком, все же это не просто. 
Я успокоилась, хотя... Когда все вокруг кормят малышей кашками - пюрешками, невольно начинаю думать, правильно  ли я делаю, мож и нам? Хотя потом не могу представить, как насильно кормить ре. Почему - то мало мамочек, кто выбирает педприкорм. 
А что вы думаете по поводу нехватки железа и анемии как следствия, без соответствующих продуктов в меню ребенка?

----------


## kosharrr

для меня тонна ценной инфы, спасибо всем. А пока я размышляю, почему "обыватели" стремятся пораньше ввести прикорм вообще? Встречала кучу желающих уже в 2 мес засовывать в детский ротик всякое разное. Мне вот полное ГВ нравится, хочу до 7-8 мес протянуть, чтоб уже свои овощи-фрукты есть.

----------


## Nikkoia

Меня это тоже удивляет) Мне так удобно с ГВ и ребенок доволен.  Голова не болит, еда всегда есть. Тоже тяну до последнего)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Спасибо за рассказ! Да, вы молодцы с сыночком, все же это не просто. 
> Я успокоилась, хотя... Когда все вокруг кормят малышей кашками - пюрешками, невольно начинаю думать, правильно  ли я делаю, мож и нам? Хотя потом не могу представить, как насильно кормить ре. Почему - то мало мамочек, кто выбирает педприкорм. 
> А что вы думаете по поводу нехватки железа и анемии как следствия, без соответствующих продуктов в меню ребенка?


Попробую изложить своими словами то, что я поняла про, так называемый, "железный" вопрос. 
В 50е годы, когда надо было восстанавливать страну и все женщины шли к станку буквально сразу после родов, сохранить гв было из области фантастики и всех детей поголовно переводили на смесь. А она не была обогащена минералами, витаминами и железом, на выходе получали эту самую жесткую анемию и железодефицит. Затем простая, но малонаучная, логика подсказала, что для обогащения этими веществами надо давать яблоки, в частности сок и овощные и фруктовые пюре, про то, что этобезумная агрессия для несформировавшегося жкт никто не думал.
Сейчас исследования говорят, что в грудном молоке есть все, причем оно покрывает потребности во всех необходимых веществах до года. Если все равно остаются опасения про железо, так можно начинать педприкорм с каш, гречка совершенно гениальная каша в этом отношении и дети ее любят.

Вот ссылки по теме из моего архива избранного. Возможно, что-то из этого еще не читалось и, надеюсь, покажется полезным.
О том, что не надо торопиться: http://akev.ru/content/view/312/52/
Общее: http://akev.ru/content/view/469/31/
О бредовости ввода сока как первого прикорма, врочем, как и второго тоже: http://akev.ru/content/view/94/52/
О "грязности" искуственно приготовленной пищи: http://akev.ru/content/view/281/52/

Было еще что-то хорошее. Сейчас так сходу не найду. Но поищу!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Нашла-нашла! Вот очень грамотные тексты, все по полочкам: 
http://mama-city.ru/articles/prikorm/prikorm-1.html
http://mama-city.ru/articles/prikorm/prikorm-2.html
http://mama-city.ru/articles/prikorm/prikorm-3.html

Про железо!
http://www.sciteclibrary.ru/family/02-05-05.htm

----------


## Nikkoia

Спасибо, очень полезная инфа! еще не все прочитала, правда)

----------


## yakudza

А как быть если ребенок в полтора года питается грудным молоком на 90%! А взрослая еда составляет 10, а в отдельные дни 0%?????????? 
Я честно говоря, бью тревогу (только про себя, чтоб окружающие масла в огонь не подливали). 
За стол беру ее с собой всегда, она съест ложку, а то и вовсе не попробует. Насильно, конечно, не пичкаю, не воронкой же заливать. Мне кушать не дает, орет, пошли отсюда в комнату.
На груди висит каждый час-полчаса. Меня это поднапрягает, но главное то, что в полтора-то года энергетический прикорм уже однозначно необходим!
Жду вашей критики, что я делаю не так?

(вес нормальный, активность нормальная, но тем не менее!)

----------


## kazangi

можно попробовать поотлучаться, чтобы не было сиси рядом и кто-то кормил ребенка обычной едой

----------


## yakudza

Ирина, спасибо, попробую. Куда б деться?  :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя, я читала, что иногда в таких случаях часто мама накручивает себя почем зря. И надо попробовать продублировать даже те крохи, которые съедает ребенок на отдельную тарелку и в конце дня посмотреть, сколько набралось. 
Ну и пописы-покаки посмотреть. На чистом или 90% гв там стул д.б. как у новорожденного - кашицей, такой у вас?
Но все эти смотрины, сколько ест за день, надо делать, когда ребенок полностью здоров. Потому что у вас сейчас на фоне болезни картина может быть вообще другая и то, что она сейчас висит на груди, ее спасает, как раз.

----------


## yakudza

Мне тут попалось наше сообщение майское - что мы ничего не едим. Сейчас даже странно)))
Для восстановления исторической справедливости напишу, что было потом.

Ну не ест ребенок и не ест, главное грудь всегда рядом. И у меня как-то не было в голове мысли, что ей надо что-то готовить отдельно или дополнительно, тащить за стол. Я даже стала больше кушать как-то втихаря, пока она чем-то занята (ну всё равно она всегда отказывается, да и меня еще из-за стола выгоняет). 
И у нее, видимо, возник интерес, "что это мама такое делает без меня, а ну-ка, мне тоже!" И я стала ей давать из своей порции. А поскольку я жую быстрее, чем она, ей доставалось немного. Я говорила, всё, молодец, пошли играть. А в другие разы я опять забывала ее позвать. Пишу без кавычек, т.к. я реально забывала, что ее надо вообще кормить и вела себя (в этом вопросе) просто как кукушка (ну или эгоистка). В итоге то ли из-за этого, то ли время пришло, но мы стали отлично кушать.
сейчас, ттт, утром тарелка каши, днем суп, вечером ужин, чай, вода, соки, в перерывах печеньки, изюм, орехи. 
Я теперь думаю, не пора ли нам поменьше есть? Но мы не толстые, достаточно активные, стул хороший. Растем. Так что ограничивать особо не буду)))

Вот такой педприкорм. Я необычайно довольна результатами!
Слава богу, я ее не пичкала ни "прикормом по возрасту", ни кашами, ни своей едой. иначе результаты были бы другими.

Спасибо всем за поддержку и информацию!

----------

